# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Projekt per menaxhim

## letaa

Ne fillim ju pershendes te gjithve 
dhe nese ka mundesii ndonjeri qe ka be projekt  ne Menaxhment te me jap ndihm te ma tregoj ne forum ose ne mesazh se me duhet?
flm per mirkuptimin

----------


## letaa

nese dikush ka ndenje detyre projektuese ose matrial dicka me menaxhimi le te postoj ose tregoj ku mund ta gjej...

----------


## I-pakapshmi

> nese dikush ka ndenje detyre projektuese ose matrial dicka me menaxhimi le te postoj ose tregoj ku mund ta gjej...


Menaxhim n`kompani apo per qka e ke fjalen Leta ?  nqofse mundesh pak a shum mem orientu se qka po don konkretisht e ndoshta muj met ndihmu.

mundesh ktuh pak a shum mu drejtu... por e ki ne Gjuhen Gjermane: 

http://www.projectplace.de/topnav/Wi...FZMhtAodWC3Vug

----------


## letaa

> Menaxhim n`kompani apo per qka e ke fjalen Leta ?  nqofse mundesh pak a shum mem orientu se qka po don konkretisht e ndoshta muj met ndihmu.
> 
> mundesh ktuh pak a shum mu drejtu... por e ki ne Gjuhen Gjermane: 
> 
> http://www.projectplace.de/topnav/Wi...FZMhtAodWC3Vug



flm shum poo menaxhimi ne kompanii do jet dickaa flm por un nuk e kupoj gjuhen gjermane  :buzeqeshje: 
nese ke mundesh me trego dicka ne shqip po mos perseri Faliminderit shumm

----------

